# Cedar Rapids, IA?  and comment



## Videssian (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey all..

A long-time lurker here (well, on eric noah's board) from near it's beginning..  I wonder how everyone has the time to post all that they do sometimes..   anyway, a suggestion:  on the main list of forums, it would be very handy to have "gamers seeking gamers" in the description for "Bits N Pieces".. for the last week or so I've been trying to find this forum since the messageboard change, only to come across it by accident.. I'm not complaining mind you, I just think it'd be better for everyone all around if this forum was easier to find.. 

The main reason I'm posting though, is I'm wondering if anyone is running a 3e game in the Cedar Rapids (or anywhere within a half hour or so commute, like Iowa City).. I'm in a 3e game now (which meets once a month or so) with my wife, and it's fun, but it's geared towards novice players.. but me, the 20-year gamer veteran that I am, am looking for a game where there's more challenge, where there's a definite risk of death, a fair amount of combat, and heroic deeds being performed..     Anyway, if you happen to be running such a game, I'd be interested in hearing from you!

I can be reached best by my email at greggm@sympatico.ca ,which I check far too frequently! *laughs*


----------



## Videssian (Jan 26, 2002)

*(accidentally posted twice)*


----------

